# Updated/modified/modernized Schwinn Super sport



## Thomas (May 6, 2015)

I purchased a 1973(?) Super Sport that has a good frame , but every thing else is wore out and rusted. My plan is to replace the 27" wheels with 700's and update the brakes/ derailleurs/ cranks ! pretty much everything. I have seen posts listing the adapter to update the bottom bracket. I try to search for answers but every time I click on a new post, pic or search, I have to log in again! My biggest questions would be, will a three speed crank and derailleur work, will a Ten speed cassette fit and will anything other than tektro long reach brakes work, such as shimano ultegras or 105's! any links or replies will be appreciated. have already logged in about 25 times tonight !!!!!!!!!

PS... I have a mid 70's Motobecane that I put 700's and a 7speed with the Tektro brakes on for touring. I just want this one to be racier !


----------



## Metacortex (May 6, 2015)

This is the ultimate guide to such a project, courtesy of member Scooper at Bikeforums.net: http://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/569262-1973-schwinn-super-sport-project.html

I hope to emulate this one day myself...


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 6, 2015)

For the bottom bracket  you will need either an American BMX bottom bracket and cranks, or one the adapter sets-
http://www.amazon.com/SunLite-Sunlite-BB-Conversion-Kit/dp/B00TU4NYOQ
or
http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/opc.html


----------



## Thomas (May 8, 2015)

Thanks for the replies ! The truVativ adapter was already on my parts list. Scoopers bike is just what I'm looking to do except I will be using shimano components. I just need to figure out what scooper means when he said he "cold set the dropouts" !


----------



## Metacortex (May 8, 2015)

Thomas said:


> I just need to figure out what scooper means when he said he "cold set the dropouts" !




He means spreading the dropouts from 126mm to whatever your new hub will require (135mm in most cases). Here is an article on the subject: http://sheldonbrown.com/frame-spacing.html

Note that your SS was spaced ~126mm from the factory and not 120mm like most other 10-speed bikes of the time. Once the rear triangle is spread you will need to re-align the dropouts: http://sheldonbrown.com/forkend-alignment.html


----------



## Thomas (May 9, 2015)

Thanks, I found that after posting my reply ! Now I just need to collect all the components ! wheels and fork should be here today!


----------

